# prespro



## Guest (Jun 7, 2012)

anyone know anything about this outfit,do they charge for getting work or leads?sorry if theres any posts on this.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2012)

*Prespro*

hey d+j homeservices,

We do not charge for getting leads or doing work. We are a legit operation that works with banks and loan servicers all over the country. In addition, we work with many local real estate brokers to help facilitate repairs on their listings.

Please check out our website at www.prespro.com. There is a video on the signup page that will give you more info and what to expect.

I look forward to working with you soon!

Josh
Operations Manager


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2012)

prespro said:


> hey d+j homeservices,
> 
> We do not charge for getting leads or doing work. We are a legit operation that works with banks and loan servicers all over the country. In addition, we work with many local real estate brokers to help facilitate repairs on their listings.
> 
> ...


Hi Josh-welcome to Contractor Talk! Don't forget to post an introduction, so we all can get an idea who you and your company are.

Nice website. It is obviously geared more toward those looking for your services than it is to us vendors though. So, I'll start with a couple of obvious questions that prospective vendors might want to know:

Does PresPro generate all of its own work or is some of it 'recycled' from another service company? 
If it is recycled, what kind of discount does PresPro take for their middleman services?

On repair estimates, do you add a percentage on top of my bid, or do you charge a discount percentage?

Does your company offer full HUD rates to its vendors for their preservation services? Or do you take a discount percentage? 

If your company passes our credit check, and we decide to complete work for you, how soon can I expect to be paid for that work? Net 10 days? Net 20 days? . . . Net 90 days?

Both your post and your website infer nationwide coverage for your clients and services. Does that include real estate brokers nationwide? If so, what advantage is there for me to estimate/complete work through PresPro for one of my local brokers vs. working directly with that broker?


I'm sure others will have plenty more questions for you too, so I'll quit for now.

-Chris


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Hi Josh-welcome to Contractor Talk! Don't forget to post an introduction, so we all can get an idea who you and your company are.
> 
> Nice website. It is obviously geared more toward those looking for your services than it is to us vendors though. So, I'll start with a couple of obvious questions that prospective vendors might want to know:
> 
> ...


What he said.


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Yes...


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

X4.......................


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2012)

Prespro? Will you comment to your prospective vendors? 
There are a lot of preconceived notions about national and regional companies out there, don't you want to prove to us all that your company is different than most all the others?


----------



## Gypsos (Apr 30, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Prespro? Will you comment to your prospective vendors?
> There are a lot of preconceived notions about national and regional companies out there, don't you want to prove to us all that your company is different than most all the others?


What he said.


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

All I hear are crickets.


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2012)

Gentlemen,

Sorry I was out of town there for a small while. We just hit up REO Expo in Dallas/Ft. Worth and then I have traveled to NYC. Now onto answering some of these questions. I will try to hit them all, but if I miss some let me know.


Website: Never judge a book by the cover. Might be hard to know how well it is geared toward Vendors until you are actually a member and have a login. We do try and keep things fairly point and click simple for the Vendors, and the website handles all pic uploads, bid submission, invoicing and tracking. So fairly handy overall. (Which is FREE btw)

Leads: PresPro has all of it's own leads. We don't work for Cyprexx or Safeguard or any other preservation companies. We only obtain business from Banks/Asset Companies/Brokers directly.

Percentages: We don't add anything to the bids, we take a percentage of the bids that are submitted(if approved), of which the Vendors are informed up front.

Rates: We don't have rates. What we do different then the rest is offere a client 2 or 3 bids from the Vendors in our Network. So I never tell you what to bid for a project. You submit your bid knowing you are competing against another local GC in your area for the same project. _Excpetion_: If I have a certain job with pre-approval amount I will likely contact my best Vendor in the area and just ask if they can complete "X" repairs for "Y" money. If they can do it, I just assign them the work.

Payment: All payments are guaranteed 60 days post completion. (There is a 3rd Party that offers possible Express Pay option)

Coverage: Yes coverage is nationwide. As far as incentive for working for us vs. your local Broker, it may depend on your Broker. If they have long reimbursement times, or are inconsistent then the first thing would be consistent payment. You would also gain access to all the additional work we have in the area. (Other Brokers, National Clients, Etc.) Some of our Vendors have actually referred the Brokers to us, because they preferred to just work for us instead of the local Broker.

Integrity/Value: This is the biggest thing for us as a company. We want to operate in absolute integrity for our clients as well as our Vendors. We aren't looking to take something from the local Vendor so that we can benefit, we actually desire to partner with solid local GC's in the hopes that as we grow, they can grow their own business with us. 

Thanks for your time and I hope I hear from some of you in the near future!!


----------



## BPWY (Apr 12, 2012)

> As far as incentive for working for us vs. your local Broker, it may depend on your Broker. If they have long reimbursement times, or are inconsistent then the first thing would be consistent payment.




And you think 60 days is a short pay cycle????????

Due on receipt is a short pay cycle, 14 days is a short pay cycle.

60 days is ludicrous, all of my suppliers expect 30 days repayment max.
60 days out is just playing with my money and earning interest off my money.

NO THANK YOU.


----------



## Guest (Jun 19, 2012)

BPWY said:


> And you think 60 days is a short pay cycle????????
> 
> Due on receipt is a short pay cycle, 14 days is a short pay cycle.
> 
> ...


Agreed! This is one of the only reasons we still.do anything for FAS, we get paid on a 21 day cycle from them weekly EVERY week. Our other clients usually pay on 30 once a month besides our agents which pay any where from end of the job to 2 weeks out.... are you saying you pay out 1 check per 60 days? Do we get to share on the interest that is.collected on that considering 60 days could potentially be any where between $100 and $100000 depending on your actual volume sent out.


----------

